# New Web Browsers



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Has anybody tried using the new web browsers like IE8 or Chrome yet? After doing alot of reading it sounds like IE8 might be the best of the new bunch but Chrome has some promise once some add ons become available. I haven't used either yet.


----------



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't think I will ever really trust IE, I use Firefox... I downloaded Chrome and started messing with it... there is a cool feature that will give you the memory usage of all the browsers running on your PC... the one thing I noticed with this tool is that Chrome used less system resources then the other browsers.

http://lifehacker.com/5045164/google-chromes-full-list-of-special-about-pages


----------



## KraKen (Jul 17, 2008)

I doubt that EI8 better than any of the plethora of Mozilla based browsers like Seamonkey, Flock, Iceape, Iceweasel, and Firefox. I havn't tried Chrome yet but from what I saw of EI8 on a laptop at circuit city it wasn't anything special. Does it even have add-ons?


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Even though Chrome is just an early beta, I was very impressed by the creativity demonstrated by its developers. I installed Chrome with the intention of only trying out the features mentioned in its comic book. But since then, I found myself kept going back to Chrome for its 'clean' experience.


----------



## pb300 (Jun 5, 2008)

Installed chrome but it tends to crash, namely when I'm trying to upload pictures on photobucket. Hopefully this will be resolved once its out of beta.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've heard it's way faster (Chrome), but I'm wondering if it will be compatible with everything, remembering some of the problems FF had before most sites started recognizing how well used it is.

As for IE anything. Not in my lifetime....


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Chrome had been tested against the massive collection of pages crawled by Google. See:

http://blogoscoped.com/google-chrome/9


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

I run IE8 Beta 2, Chrome, Safari, and Firefox. Most of my browsing is with FireFox, but both IE8 and Chrome are showing promise. Chrome really surprised me - I wasn't expecting it to be as solid as it is. IE 8 is still extremely buggy and you will have to run in "compatibility mode" to render most websites correctly - though beta 2 is quite an improvement over beta 1.

Apple could take a lesson from Google on elegant simplicity... I am surprised I like it so much!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info Bartoli and dapellegrini. 
I decided to check it out after reading your replies and am using it as we speak. So far so good, and it does seem _much_ faster.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Personally I cannot stand MS but there simply are some site that seem to run best with it so I use it from time to time. Opera is probably the slickest though I use Firefox mostly. I downloaded Chrome and that's what I'm using now and have been since it came out on both my Presario laptop and my Dell desktop. Runs fine. No crashes yet though some pages load funny or do not have all their drop down menus. Has not been a big issue though as without the drop downs another area comes up with links to all of what would hae dropped down. It's FAST as all get-out and I'm hopeful it will only get better. If so I will not look back. 

I hear IE8 will have tabs. No kidding?!? About 8 years after Opera did as did Netcaptor (a defunct IE overlay that can still be found)


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I just downloaded Chrome and have toyed with it for about an hour. Although I'm still learning some of the features I can say it MUCH faster than IE7. WOW It's like I doubled the memory in my computer.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

JanS said:


> Thanks for the info Bartoli


You're welcome JanS.

As with Firefox, I had also set up a similar APC URL search for Chrome:


Right click on the URL bar and select "Edit search engines..."
Click "Add".
Enter into "Name:" the string: Aquatic Plant Central
Enter into "Keyword:" the string: apc
Enter into "URL:" the string:

http://www.google.com/custom?sourceid=chrome&ie={inputEncoding}&oe={outputEncoding}&sitesearch=www.aquaticplantcentral.com&domains=www.aquaticplantcentral.com&q=%s

Click "OK".

Whenever I want to Google on Aquatic Plant Central pages:

Press ctrl-l to go to the URL bar.
Type "apc" followed by the tab key.
Type the search term(s) followed by the enter key.


----------

